# cPanel + WHM / DNS: Wildcard für Domains erstellen (nicht Sub-Domains)



## Operator_Jon (19. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

nach langer Zeit wende ich mich mal wieder mit einer Frage an euch 

Ich programmiere zurzeit an einer Website die es dem Benutzer erlauben soll eigene Domains auf meinen Root-Server per DNS zu zeigen.
Also eine Art Wildcard für alle Domains, die ich dann per Script überprüfen kann.

Ich habe den Server bei Hetzner hier in Deutschland gehostet und vollen Zugriff.
Installiert ist CentOS 6.4 + cPanel.

Es gibt Websites die das anbieten, oder nutzen die etwa die API von cPanel um jedes Mal eine Add-On Domain zu erstellen und den Pfad dann per .htaccess auf das entsprechende Verzeichnis zu lenken?

Das ist mein erster Root-Server, ich komme per SSH ganz gut damit klar, habe mich aber vorher noch nicht so viel mit DNS und Linux beschäftigt.

Vielen Dank schonmal, schöne Grüße,

Jonathan


----------



## Operator_Jon (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo nochmal,

ich glaube ich habe meine Lösung gefunden!

http://www.ozzu.com/hosting-forum/d...nf-and-apache-are-working-almost-t101917.html

Für alle die es interessiert 

Viele Grüße


----------

